# Hot habanero pickles



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

After running around looking for more canning supplies yesterday, I finally found some more wide mouth jars. WIDE MOUTH HALF GALLON!!!
Yeah Haw! Ran outta liq, so I had to switch to kosher for the lst 6 qts.

Tended the cooker most of the afternoon and boy it was hot. I was pumping down the ice water and still sweated like a faucet.

The catch to making my hot dills is adding a half of habanero or toss in both for 2X. It gives the pickles a nice zing.

Snuck in a few pints of okra too.

Man...I luv this time o year.:spineyes:

Now, I wonder where I can find room on the shelf for all these new jars...:flag:


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

txdougman said:


> Now, I wonder where I can find room on the shelf for all these new jars...:flag:


We just happen to have some extra room in the cupboard.

Looks good dougman.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Just read where they don't recommend the half gallon jars for long storage. The FDA says the middle part of the jar may not heat up enough to prevent spoilage. Doh! I'll eat those first!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*recipe*

Hot dill pickles w/ habanero zing

I opted not to use my "from scratch" recipe. It's a cold pack method and tends to be on the salty side.

I now use a pre-pkg'd pickle spice mix from Mrs. Wages.

It's a quick process type. You don't have to wait 6-8 weeks for the pickles to be ready to eat.

You can get dill,kosher ,etc at Wal-Mart,TSC or ACE Hardware or you can order it online.

The easy hot liquid recipe is on the back of the package. I variate a tad bit, but all the spices are there in the mix.(vinegar,water,spice)

I can never get 10% vinegar in time, so I used 5% off the store shelf.

Assuming your jars,lids and rings are ready and on standby, bring your liquid to boil.

Stuff your jars:
Quarts
-1/4 tsp of pickle crisp
-5 garlic cloves
-3-5 sprigs of fresh dill
-1/2 (1x hot) or 2 halves (2x hot) of habanero (green or orange)
stuff with pickles ( 25# will do about 20 qts)
add liquid to cover leaving 1/2" headspace
wipe threads and top of jars clean ,if necessary
seal with hot lids and rings
process 10 minutes in hot boiling water bath method making sure tops of jars are covered (Covered pot)
I just luv my banjo burner!
Remove and cool until jars seal.

It's that simple.

Pm me if you need more info.:clover:


----------

